# Shotgun load for groundhog?



## jonnythfisherteen2

Was out again for squirrel at wingfoot today and so far the day was fair. It was real windy butI managed to kill one squirrel with the A500R. I had a few number 6 shot loads that I brought with me and I saw something moving pretty fast out the corner of my eye. I followed its path and saw it down by its hole. I estimated the distance to be under 15 yards. I held my bead on it because I wasnt quite sure exactly what it was. It moved its head to the left and I was able to figure out that it was a groundhog. As soon as it did that, I put the bead on its neck and fired. I knew for sure I had hit it, and I walked up to retrieve it. Well, it turned out to be a really small (compared to my last one) female groundhog, and she was still alive. But so badly wounded that she couldnt move. But after waiting a few seconds for it to die on it own, and listening to it groan in pain, I decided to put another in its head to end its suffering. After doing just that, I waited until she stopped kicking and then I had to put my gun down and get on my hands and knees to grab it and pull it out. Size wise, she wasnt really much bigger than a full grown cottontail rabbit.

So, it seems to me that wingfoot has a good population of groundhogs. Whats a better load/choke combo in 12 gauge that would work for groundhogs? Currently I have a improved cylinder choke and #6 birdshot. I think going up to one or maybe even number 4 could impreove my performance on target. Keep in mind im planning to make a meal out of these things, else I wouldnt be shooting them.


----------



## ezbite

4's will work fine. I'd like to suggest you get a .22 with the leaves falling you will be getting farther shots at the tree rats and a .22 head shot will drop any groundhog out there.


----------



## Bwana J

Congrats on the chuck. They can be tasty but be sure to remove ALL the fat before cooking. Don't think you'll like the taste of the fat.

Also agree with ezbite, a .22 will certainly do the job well on tree rats and chucks and you won't be biting any pellets while eating.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

I havent used a .22 in 6 years. My dads jammed up so bad that the round had to be extracted with pliers. And he didnt want me to use that one, so he gave me the browning instead. So I am stuck with shotguns, for now. 
And I also meant number 4 BUCK, sorry. Maybe a little on the big side but it could word. Possibly.


----------



## snag

Four buck would work but you would have to switch loads if a squirrel showed up. Four buckshot would mess up a tree rat. That young chuck will taste better than that big one u got last time. And if you just get some 4 shot you can get both critters without switching ammo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishguy 888

I'm sure some 3 inch 4 or 5 shot would be fine for the groundhogs.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Groundhogs are tough critters, and they can need some killing! I'd suggest nothing less than 4's in regular shot. 2's might be even better. I'm sure 4 ought buck would work on them. And snag was right, 4 buck will obliterate a squirrel! It can get tough when you're hunting 2 disparate species with such different load requirements. 

I talked to my buddy who ate groundhog and he said the same thing about the fat. Seems to be like deer fat, not tasty! He mentioned that groundhogs store some of their fat in the hindquarters between the muscle layers in nodules or "kernels" as he called them. Having never cleaned a groundhog, I have no further advice to give on that point.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

IMO,its not the load its the choke.Get that imp cyl out of there,unless you're trap/skeet shooting.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Sort of what I was thinking. I dont know if I should buy a mod choke or full though. Good thing ive got a choke tube barrel and not a fixed or id be screwed. 

I know about that big glob of fat. Its pretty big and I will remove it when I cook the groundhog.


----------



## FISNFOOL

buckeyebowman said:


> Groundhogs are tough critters, and they can need some killing! I'd suggest nothing less than 4's in regular shot. 2's might be even better. I'm sure 4 ought buck would work on them. And snag was right, 4 buck will obliterate a squirrel! It can get tough when you're hunting 2 disparate species with such different load requirements.
> 
> I talked to my buddy who ate groundhog and he said the same thing about the fat. Seems to be like deer fat, not tasty! He mentioned that groundhogs store some of their fat in the hindquarters between the muscle layers in nodules or "kernels" as he called them. Having never cleaned a groundhog, I have no further advice to give on that point.


After you skin them, you will see small glands that look like grains of rice along the spinal cord too. Been awhile since I hunted groundhogs. But I think there were 2 by the shoulder blades and 2 down lower by the hind quarters. This is in addition to what buckeyebowman mentioned.

Try cooking them in a crock pot using Campbell's french onion soup as the liquid. Don't dilute the soup. Toss in any vegetables you want. Something about this brand makes it better tasting than other brands, And the meat falls off the bone.

Here are some other recipes. http://www.wildliferecipes.net/game_recipes/small_game_recipes/Woodchuck_recipes/index.asp


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

My browning also has a mag cut off feature that cuts the mag off to prevent shells from coming from the magazine, which means I can switch the load out the chamber without unloading the entire mag. Still..... dont really want to end up forgetting whats In the gun and either wounding a groundhog or obliterating a squirrel.


----------



## ducky152000

I would use a .22 if possible. But if u do use a shotgun I would use high brass no.4 with full choke. That will be fine for any chuck and great for squirrel. Much less pellets in the meat compared to no.6s.


----------



## Minnowhead

Hornaday ZombieMax Buckshot!


----------



## buckeyebowman

FISNFOOL said:


> After you skin them, you will see small glands that look like grains of rice along the spinal cord too. Been awhile since I hunted groundhogs. But I think there were 2 by the shoulder blades and 2 down lower by the hind quarters. This is in addition to what buckeyebowman mentioned.
> 
> Try cooking them in a crock pot using Campbell's french onion soup as the liquid. Don't dilute the soup. Toss in any vegetables you want. Something about this brand makes it better tasting than other brands, And the meat falls off the bone.
> 
> Here are some other recipes. http://www.wildliferecipes.net/game_recipes/small_game_recipes/Woodchuck_recipes/index.asp


You got that right! Campbell's rocks! I've tried others and they just don't compare. A little celery and carrots and you have it made.


----------



## c. j. stone

Wingfoot is a PH area-NO rifles allowed!


----------



## AnglinMueller

I've used #6's with a full choke and had no problems with bringing them down or damaging the meat much.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

c. j. stone said:


> Wingfoot is a PH area-NO rifles allowed!


Really? I wouldnt be surprised. There isnt much area honestly.


----------

